# Nek Minute



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Today I went down the bay to do a small job for a woman, we'd discussed the job the last time I was down doing some work for her.
Her husband had built a leaf wall a meter or so out from the back wall of their bedroom , the bed head would back onto this and they'd have a sort of walk in wardrobe behind.

Got down there after giving her a quote over the phone ..

Nek minute..










He'd used a million scraps of drywall?!

Went to stop it,
Nek Minute...










He'd used a strange fixing and stud pattern...

Nekhour..after a few coats of tradeset 20











She comes in ... and notices my trimtex beads.

HO: "They look good", she leans closer ," I'm actually thinking of putting a wooden bead down there", " to protect the corner when vacuuming"

Me: :blink: , I state the obvious "Perhaps a skirting board would be more appropriate madam?" 

HO: " I can't stand skirting boards"
Me: :blink: Looks down at inch gap between drywall and carpet.

Don't worry folks, shes having skirtings, I aim to please but sometimes I miss...
THE END


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Nek minute..


 ..... Holy sh!tfcuk.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> ..... Holy sh!tfcuk.


Hahaha! Well said Kiwiman! Well said!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You're a good man Stopper.:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Looked like a right p.i.t.a. job stopper!
But what exactly does 'nek minute' mean?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Looked like a right p.i.t.a. job stopper!
> But what exactly does 'nek minute' mean?


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

he aint got much between his ears, eh?


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Looked like a right p.i.t.a. job stopper!
> But what exactly does 'nek minute' mean?



Unfortunately for me that P.I.T.A job number three lately...
I know I'll probably burn in hell but I put all three coats on in one hit, will go back monday and sand it when its dry.

Tomorrow I start P.I.T.A job number 4, new home, last time I was there the HO bedded the paper tape in himself, bubbles for africa. Hes getting me back to do a few more rooms and unfortunately for me it rained the other day so he turned his hand to drywall stopping again because he couldn't go outside..


----------

